# Google- Irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) : Genetic mutations implicated in ... - Entertainment and Showbiz!



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">*Irritable bowel syndrome* (IBS) : Genetic mutations implicated in *...*Entertainment and Showbiz!, India - <nobr>7 hours ago</nobr>â€œWe have determined that patients who suffer from *irritable bowel syndrome* with diarrhoea show a higher frequency of certain mutations,â€ says Dr. Beate *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

